# Does Affliction & Ed Hardy use Dye Sublimation printing?



## RyanBS (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Affliction or Ed Hardy lines print using Dye Sublimation? They use 100% cotton on most shirts and I've been told the shirts will fade unless you print on 100% polyester....
Any help would be great.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

They use traditional screen printing. Most of the t-shirts you see in stores are screen printed.

Sometimes they may use specialty printing like water based printing, foil, or other effects. But it's all usually screen printing.

There's company's that do that type of printing listed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

I've done some samples for both companies in Dye sub so they are definitely thinking about it. Mostly womens dresses.......

John


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Unless it is 100% Polyester it is NOT Dye-Sub, unless the printer is an idiot. 

Some printers get away with 90% poly for their sublimation and hope that it works. Any cottons will wash out as dye-sub is not designed for cottons.

I would bank on a majority of their prints being water based screen prints, or some use of discharge printing, depending on the design.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

fullbitsoft said:


> I do not think that .. Dyesub on Cotton T is available now ! I try to find this solution for a while and finally find one.
> 
> Ed hardy actually using silk screen with water based soft touch screen inks. it's very good quality, but silk screen on already made T-shirt so it need some special machine , general rotary silk screen machine can not make this large T-shirt ! And still have problem of silk screen it need mass product ( at least 1000 or 10000 pieces needed ).
> 
> ...


This is getting real old!


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

As mentioned before Affliction and Ed Hardy use mostly discharge printing to obtain the softer hand feel. And over the last couple of years the foil and flock have been implemented into many designs.


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

Both companies do have certain lines of clothing that are dye sub, but the traditional men's t-shirt prints that you are used to seeing are discharge printed as mentioned above.

Ed Hardy also does swim wear and some ladies stuff that is dye sub and affliction does do some dye sub, but not for their men's line (i think).


----------



## Merchon (Oct 11, 2010)

screen print !


----------



## Merchon (Oct 11, 2010)

100 % cotton shirts = 100 % screen print


----------



## desidinero (Mar 24, 2011)

Most of the ed hardy men's shirts are screened but some of the women's garments ate sublimated, I've worked on quite a few.

and you can actually print sublimation on 100% cotton with the proper pretreatment... It actually has decent results especially if you want a vintage look


----------



## punn27 (Apr 26, 2011)

all of the ed hardy swimwear mens/womens is sublimated certin styles in both ed/affliction r sublimated also they use both but the majority is screen printed as my wife works at ed hardy swimwear


----------

